# Wife just got scammed



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife and I had a bit of a drama with our daughter acting up with our MIL (wasn't going to post about it as we had it under control) so I said that if she wants to move out and find a better place for our daughter I will support them financially as always and that it's not the right time to move back in. So she found a property then got herself scammed and deposited my money to Western Union (a few thousand) and did it so fast I didn't have time to stop her, scanned and signed lease agreement, and now "awaiting" the keys. I spotted it too late. Now our details can be used for identify theft, including my details. Fk

She said it was a bargain and she wanted to get it before anyone else did (Sydney is like that)... *sigh* I'm very disappointed with her, she had a fking blonde moment, normally she's rather smart but when I read through the emails the scammer was indeed convincing... still, couldn't she tell something was off? So I just lost a few grand to a fking scammer. I didn't go off at her (much) because I'm sure she's probably feeling pretty stupid right now but hell... what would she do without me? Sh-t. She said that I always went on about wanting her to be more independent so she didn't involve me but FFS...

Alright, I admit I'm pretty p-ssed...


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I would be too!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye!

Hell it's irritating too when she told me that "you have always been bugging me to be more independent" which p-ssed me off even more. Hell I'm avoiding her atm because I seriously don't want to start a fight considering we have been good thus far since seperation but FFS! They have our bank details and fking everything now. AND ITS A SUNDAY... SH-T....


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know what FFS means?

Try to remind yourself that your bank and other merchants have seen this stuff before. Your credit cards and so on will not hold you responsible for most/all of it if you alert them ASAP. Also notify your bank to do a stop payment. 

Have you looked into methods to report the crime? I would encourage you to file a police report TODAY, sign up for a credit monitoring service (well worth the $30 a year!) and to visit StopFraud.gov - Report Fraud and find instructions for handling your experience.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, already done and reported it to ACCC (We're Australian) and ScamWatch. I seriously doubt I'll get the money back, FKING Western Union. She deposited it online so the bank couldn't stop her either. It's a Sunday I can't get hold of the bank either. THIS IS FKED. Stressing ATM trying to freeze my account online. It's not just the money, it's our PERSONAL INFORMATION including her fking signature my details and fking everything. We'll have to change EVERYTHING... Fk!

WHY MUST SHE BE SO FKING STUPID?!?!?!?!!!
*sigh* sorry... I need to get it out so I won't explode if my wife calls. FKING HELL!

Hell maybe ACCC can freeze it for me, damn should have asked. Alright doing it now. Thanks for this... *sigh* this sux!

EDIT: FFS = For fks sake


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok frozen... thank the heavens...
*sigh* Calmer now... abit










This is going down in history... guaranteed
*sigh* WHY must this happen!? If only I can get my hands on these FKERS... FK


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, things should be... safe for now. Now the fallout...

How should I deal with my wife over this? Any advice?
I am avoiding her at the moment because chances are we'll end up fighting. I'm SO READY to go off at her but I've restraint myself thus far.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

Im sorry to post this, but you and your wife are a number. Soooooo much drama


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ In that case, tell me -> how would YOU have avoided this drama?
Tell me how I could have avoided it, I'm all ears.

Whats the point of your post either than stating the obvious?


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

If you think she made an honest mistake, treat it as such. It sucks, but you signed on to be a team with her and she's learning. She was making an effort that she thought would please you. Focus on that and tell her how much you love her and how sorry you are that this happened to her. Then ask her to never, ever use WU again if it's not a wire to someone she's known a long time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> If you think she made an honest mistake, treat it as such. It sucks, but you signed on to be a team with her and she's learning.


True, it's not about the money as such, a few thousand is not worth a marriage, it's just our personal details and such she sent to these bunch of cowardly criminals that p-sses me off because that's something we can't just take back even if we can change some of them.



> She was making an effort that she thought would please you.


That is... a very good way of seeing things. Thanks for that, it's subsided alot of my anger. *sigh* That was pretty stupid though, a part of me is laughing at all this in the midst of my facepalming.



> Focus on that and tell her how much you love her and how sorry you are that this happened to her. Then ask her to never, ever use WU again if it's not a wire to someone she's known a long time.


Yeah, I think she learnt her lesson, she is very apologetic about it and does feel very very stupid at the moment. Maybe I'll crack a blonde joke and we'll just move on from this.

Still going down in history though!!!
Sheez, but I guess later I can use this as blackmail as a joke the next time she jokingly blackmails me over something stupid I've done. Yeah, thanks for this. I think we should be fine... I'm better now. Have to look on the plus side right? Besides no one was hurt.

It could have been worse if she went to inspect the place and met a rapist or something. That happens as well from time to time, bleh. Guess we're lucky right? Sort of? *sigh* Just trying to cheer myself up.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

About a year ago my wife purse got stolen out of her car. They got everything checkbook driver license credit card bank card pay check even some cash. They charged about a thousands dollars worth of gas on the cards in about 45 minutes. We were real worried about identity theft so we called banks and credit card company. We also put a credit alert on our name with the major credit bureaus. So I called a company that dealt with identity theft and talked to them and they said I want at as high of a risk as I might think because they had no ssn and since then nothing had happened and I'm so thankful. Maybe that nothing more will happen to you. Its a terrible situation that will change the way you think. Best of luck to you you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When I was helping my brother find an apartment in the LA area I saw apartment ads like that. They were too good to be true. 

What got us to finally back down was that they said that he could not view the property because it was rented out. But if he'd sign the lease and give a deposit right now he could get it for a killer low monthly rental. And the current renters were moving out in 2 weeks.

Did your wife even get to go see the place? I mean walk through it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> ^ In that case, tell me -> how would YOU have avoided this drama?
> Tell me how I could have avoided it, I'm all ears.
> 
> Whats the point of your post either than stating the obvious?


Scams are all over today. Criminals are getting very sophisticated. In markets where it's hard to find a good place for an affordable price they are especially active. 

How to handle this? I think that your wife has learned a big lesson. That is enough. She's probably pretty embarrassed. Just let it go. 

But tell her that since you are paying, all deals will be done through you. She cannot go off and do this on her own.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers, yeah I hope this is the end of this. What sucks is that ACCC has no way to track these scammers cause they are most probably in other countries. Hell what I would do if I ever got my hands on them...

I'm worried about the address atm, but chances are they are just scammers and we're not threatened right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If they are scammers they have nothing to do with the property. They just look on google maps for a building that looks good and claim they own it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> When I was helping my brother find an apartment in the LA area I saw apartment ads like that. They were too good to be true.
> 
> What got us to finally back down was that they said that he could not view the property because it was rented out. But if he'd sign the lease and give a deposit right now he could get it for a killer low monthly rental. And the current renters were moving out in 2 weeks.
> 
> Did your wife even get to go see the place? I mean walk through it?


Yeah it seems this is quite common because that's the exact situation that happened to my wife and numerous scams are reported with this exact same thing. She should have done her research but I guess she wasn't really in the best state because of what happened with her mum and our daughter.

As for walking through it, nope. But it's confirmed the place is occupied. I was almost tempted to let her move back in but nah, we have to stay our course and not let this jeopardise our chances of fixing our marriage. Though it's a ONE BIG FK UP I'll tell you that.



EleGirl said:


> Scams are all over today. Criminals are getting very sophisticated. In markets where it's hard to find a good place for an affordable price they are especially active.
> 
> How to handle this? I think that your wife has learned a big lesson. That is enough. She's probably pretty embarrassed. Just let it go.
> 
> But tell her that since you are paying, all deals will be done through you. She cannot go off and do this on her own.


Well if I tell her I'm taking over she's going to feel my disappointment in her rubbed in even more. I have educated her on this however and I doubt she'll do this again considering she's going off her nut about it as well for being made a fool of. Besides... I DO want her to be more independent.

You're right though, I have to let it go. I think time will heal from this, in addition to some pet videos on youtube to cheer me up.



> If they are scammers they have nothing to do with the property. They just look on google maps for a building that looks good and claim they own it.


Thanks, yeah I guess we should be safe.

EDIT:

Ne ways thanks guys, letting things go and moving on is the right thing to do. I can sense the opportunity too, if I play my cards right tonight 
Finally really, she's been a fortress last few days to get around. Oh how the walls have crumbled! 

Anyways seriously you're right, it's just a stupid mistake, her intentions were noble. No harm done which is the important thing either than her signature and our personal information floating around the world somewhere lol. As for the cash it probably fed some poor 3rd world country hacker family or something for a few months. Nah it probably went to drugs and their next fix, just how it is lol

Oh well


----------

